# Dancing Cop: lolllllll



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry but this is forbidden due to crudity


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Find that fascinating do you Jug?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

ARRRRGHHHH. My eyes!!!!! 

Don't ever post things like that again!!!!!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Find that fascinating do you Jug?



nope, fascinating is not the word... perhaps comic or comedy, would be more apropriate... 

i dont understand why thor complained. he would be familiarized to see weird things like that since a long time ago:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpRqxSEmxPA_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

OK, I can't open YouTube where I am but I would think posting video of the Village People would be enough to get someone banned for a day or two


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

most funny is see they recorded that video inside a real navy ship with real sailors



and btw i dont wanna know nothing about self-repressed thing here ok ? i just posted this vid. to make the people give some laughts, its not about incentivates nobody comes out from closet, or anything like that !

each ones have your "periquita", each one know what to do with that !


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

JugBR said:


> i dont understand why thor complained. he would be familiarized to see weird things like that since a long time ago:



I wasn't complaining, thus the smiley face at the end of my sentence. But if your going to show someone shaking their money maker, it better be a woman.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

i know you didnt complain man, just messing


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> But if your going to show someone shaking their *money maker*, it better be a woman.



money maker huahuahuahua thats the "cofrinho"  ill take note of that ! everyday learning more english thanx guys !


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha. It's all good.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't Google the word "cofrinho", some pretty odd pictures show up


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jug. Its gay. Face it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)

AAAarrggghhh, I think I am scarred for life after that one Matt. Going by this thread I'm not sure who I am more worried for Matt or Jug (probably Jug).


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha...my dad is a cop...


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2008)

My eyes!!! MY EYES!!!!!!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Jug. Its gay. Face it.



matt one thing is a cop making a gay dance to mess with the police authority, other thing is show "in the navy" to mess with the guys from armed forces, but i think you go too far...

whatta hell is that ? a japanese batman robin with darth vader with borat ? lollll

you scary me man.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> AAAarrggghhh, I think I am scarred for life after that one Matt. Going by this thread I'm not sure who I am more worried for Matt or Jug (probably Jug).



dont worry with me man, but i gess you should take care with matt !!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's your thread Jug.

Just say the word and I'll delete it.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

you gonna delete the freak japs too matt ? 

look what you did with rabid matt



RabidAlien said:


> My eyes!!! MY EYES!!!!!!



yakisoba never again !!!



if you delete the topic for me thats allright matt


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was kidding Jug.


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry JUG but your link ain't gonna happen here and I am deleting it ..........

lets get back to talking about A/C shall we


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

yes sir !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Closed. The Sage hath spoken.


----------

